# some south americans at my LFS.



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

just decided to post some pictures when i went to the LFS this past saturday with some friends to shoot these guys.. there were a lot of other rarer types but i decided just to shoot these few... cos i'm lazy and they wre easy targets..haha.. my first time shooting Apistogrammas.

Enjoy guys.

Apistogramma sp. 'Jura II' - Male








Apistogramma sp. 'Jura II' - Female









Apistogramma elizabethae "tucano" ?? - female









I have a strange feeling this is the Apistogramma elizabethae "monte cristo" taht i really had trouble shooting due to how shy it was to the camera lense..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Apistogramma tucurui 









i'll go see if i can go shoot more of these apistos at a friends place this friday.. or saturday..Cheers!! hope you guys enjoyed the pics..


----------



## Enoch (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice sharp pictures. Good camera work. Should start photo contest..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks...but still quite new to shooting fishes... going for a class about it soon from a friend....

Hopefully i get better as i shoot more of them..


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great apisto pics. Much harder to shoot pics in a store than at home. I have a pair of Apisto Cacaitudes (sp??) that are suposed to be triple reds. Sorry no pics as I don't have a digital camera. I've tried getting pics with the web cam, but the cord just reaches the tank and they scoot off to the far side


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Tahts the problem with shooting them at the store as well..they go into hiding and you have to stand there foreever with your gear.. it gets really tiring..haha..
good thing i had a friend to talk crap with me..made it a little more fun.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

where's the class?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice pictures, All Apisto's are super skiddish fish, it has taken some time for me to get my rams ( from nightowl ) just to come out from hiding while I am in the room.

Once again great photos !!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Suzanne said:


> where's the class?


Dont know... over at his place??

Grey.. thanks for the comments.. still working on getting better pics..


----------

